# 608                                                      Twins are buying for 608!



## mocha.

Tips aren’t required but are appreciated (IGB/NMT or TBT!)

I’m also looking for:
1x iron lamp DIY
skinny & flat mushrooms
white cosmos
holly bushes
Yellow and orange tea olive bushes
Red and yellow hibiscus bushes

A few things to note:

My time zone is GMT
Nooks is directly up from the entrance
Multiple trips are fine!
I will like your post to notify you when it is your turn
Blaire is currently crafting the Pond Stone if you’d like to visit her!
Please don’t pick any flowers etc
Please leave through the airport
It would be lovely if you could leave feedback after your visit ♡


----------



## Sc0tt

Hi, can I come over and sell turnips?

I have: 

3 white cosmos bags
5 holly starts
5 orange tea olive starts
5 yellow tea olive starts


----------



## Sam Gray

I would love to stop by for that!  I have white cosmos bags and both tea olive starts, so I'd bring those for you.


----------



## Mazza

mocha. said:


> Tips aren’t required but are appreciated (IGB/NMT or TBT!)
> 
> I’m also looking for:
> 1x iron lamp DIY
> skinny & flat mushrooms
> white cosmos
> holly bushes
> Yellow and orange tea olive bushes
> Red and yellow hibiscus bushes
> 
> A few things to note:
> 
> My time zone is GMT
> Nooks is directly up from the entrance
> Multiple trips are fine!
> I will like your post to notify you when it is your turn
> Blaire is currently crafting the Pond Stone if you’d like to visit her!
> Please don’t pick any flowers etc
> Please leave through the airport




	Post automatically merged: Mar 25, 2021

I would love to come over and sell my turnips please? l have yellow hibiscus starts!


----------



## mocha.

Sc0tt said:


> Hi, can I come over and sell turnips?





Sam Gray said:


> I would love to stop by for that!  I have white cosmos bags and both tea olive starts, so I'd bring those for you.


Scroll up for the dodo code  and thank you that would be great!


----------



## Vampie

Ello there! I would love to come and sell some turnips, thanks :]


----------



## Sam Gray

That you very much mocha!  You have a lovely island as well!


----------



## Sc0tt

Can I back over to sell some more turnips?


----------



## mocha.

Sc0tt said:


> Can I back over to sell some more turnips?


Of course 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 25, 2021

Apologies for the disconnect! Dodo code is back up


----------



## Vampie

Ohh thanks! I thought I did something 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 25, 2021

Thank you so much, very kind


----------



## Sc0tt

Can I come back over to sell some more turnips?


----------



## MoeJarrett

I would like to come over and sell my turnips. I believe that I have almost all the bushes that you are asking for just let me know which ones you want please


----------



## mocha.

MoeJarrett said:


> I would like to come over and sell my turnips. I believe that I have almost all the bushes that you are asking for just let me know which ones you want please


Hi! Any you can spare would be great  thanks


----------



## Sc0tt

Would you like Nook Miles?


----------



## mocha.

Sc0tt said:


> Would you like Nook Miles?


Anything is fine  thanks


----------



## MoeJarrett

mocha. said:


> Hi! Any you can spare would be great  thanks


I'll have to make two trips if that's ok


----------



## mocha.

MoeJarrett said:


> I'll have to make two trips if that's ok


Not a problem!


----------



## Sc0tt

Anything else you need?
I've made quite a few journeys.
Thanks so much for this


----------



## mocha.

Sc0tt said:


> Anything else you need?
> I've made quite a few journeys.
> Thanks so much for this


Nope - all good!
Thank you, glad you were able to make a profit


----------



## Sc0tt

Such a great price 
You're too kind


----------



## MoeJarrett

Thank you so much. Your island was so awesome looking. I've got some work to do on my island for sure


----------



## mocha.

MoeJarrett said:


> Thank you so much. Your island was so awesome looking. I've got some work to do on my island for sure


Haha I really appreciate that! Mine is far from complete too but I’m glad you liked it! Thanks for visiting


----------



## Zakkh

mocha. said:


> Tips aren’t required but are appreciated (IGB/NMT or TBT!)
> 
> I’m also looking for:
> 1x iron lamp DIY
> skinny & flat mushrooms
> white cosmos
> holly bushes
> Yellow and orange tea olive bushes
> Red and yellow hibiscus bushes
> 
> A few things to note:
> 
> My time zone is GMT
> Nooks is directly up from the entrance
> Multiple trips are fine!
> I will like your post to notify you when it is your turn
> Blaire is currently crafting the Pond Stone if you’d like to visit her!
> Please don’t pick any flowers etc
> Please leave through the airport
> It would be lovely if you could leave feedback after your visit ♡


I would love to come and sell some turnips I can see what I can leave for you


----------



## mocha.

Zakkh said:


> I would love to come and sell some turnips I can see what I can leave for you


Scroll up for the dodo code! And thank you  don’t worry if not!


----------



## Zakkh

How many white cosmos do u want


----------



## mocha.

Zakkh said:


> How many white cosmos do u want


Just as many as you can spare  thanks!


----------



## Colossus_09

Hello! Definitely interested! How long will this price hold for?


----------



## mocha.

Colossus_09 said:


> Hello! Definitely interested! How long will this price hold for?


I just checked and they’re still 608 - it’s 5:30pm if that helps!


----------



## Zakkh

mocha. said:


> Just as many as you can spare  thanks!


I got a few trips to make I got a lot of turnips is that ok and I can leave u 90 white cosmos is that good I left 20 so far by airport


----------



## mocha.

Zakkh said:


> I got a few trips to make I got a lot of turnips is that ok and I can leave u 90 white cosmos is that good I left 20 so far by airport


That’s totally fine take your time  and thanks so much!! That’s so generous of you


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Hi there! May I please visit to sell my Turnips? Thanks in advance!

I'll need two trips, but the second visit will just be me dropping off some NMTs for you, so it'll be quick. I'll also drop some IGB at the end of my first trip. I'll also be sure to leave feedback at the end.

Also, are you looking for the Iron Wall Lamp DIY? If so, that DIY is actually just available in the Nooklings' store, so you should just be able to get that one on your own.


----------



## mocha.

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Hi there! May I please visit to sell my Turnips? Thanks in advance!
> 
> I'll need two trips, but the second visit will just be me dropping off some NMTs for you, so it'll be quick. I'll also drop some IGB at the end of my first trip. I'll also be sure to leave feedback at the end.
> 
> Also, are you looking for the Iron Wall Lamp DIY? If so, that DIY is actually just available in the Nooklings' store, so you should just be able to get that one on your own.


Is it really!? Wow I’m gonna have to check that out haha! Thanks so much and of course take as many trips as you need. The dodo code is just above c:


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

mocha. said:


> Is it really!? Wow I’m gonna have to check that out haha! Thanks so much and of course take as many trips as you need. The dodo code is just above c:



Thanks for letting me visit! I had two weeks in a row where I had the decreasing price pattern (which has only a 5% chance of happening, if you didn't know). :'D

I'll leave feedback in just a minute. I think you were AFK in-game for my second visit, so in case my messages got missed, I left some IGB right outside the store, and then I left some NMT/bush starts on the beach at the entrance where I saw some other tips that were left. Thanks again, and have a good one~!


----------



## mocha.

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Thanks for letting me visit! I had two weeks in a row where I had the decreasing price pattern (which has only a 5% chance of happening, if you didn't know). :'D
> 
> I'll leave feedback in just a minute. I think you were AFK in-game for my second visit, so in case my messages got missed, I left some IGB right outside the store, and then I left some NMT/bush starts on the beach at the entrance where I saw some other tips that were left. Thanks again, and have a good one~!


Ahh I was AFK I’m so sorry if you were talking to me  you are so sweet thank you so much I really appreciate it!! That is so unlucky about the price pattern but I’m glad you were able to make a profit  hopefully that makes up for it! You’re welcome back anytime thanks again ♡


----------



## LeenaM

Hello, could I please visit to sell some turnips? I should only need one trip


----------



## mocha.

Sc0tt said:


> Such a great price
> You're too kind


Of course! Dodo code is above


----------



## LeenaM

All done, thank you very much!


----------

